# Tapatalk?



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

When I opened DBSTalk in my mobile browser the Tapatalk window popped up. Is this now a viable option for viewing this forum?

Edit: I think it was a screw up with Dolphin HD browser. If so just delete this thread. 

Sent from my Nexus One using DBSTalk


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't think so... I wonder if this is a bug in your device. I don't see the same behavior on iPhone.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Naw....just a browser hitch.....didn't do it with other forums, and didn't do it with the native browser. Besides I prefer the Android app, anyway.

Sent from my Nexus One using DBSTalk


----------

